# Videogiochi



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2016)

http://www.ted.com/talks/jane_mcgonigal_gaming_can_make_a_better_world?language=it#t-1184853

Trattandosi di un video di un quarto d'ora, sintetizzo.
La relatrice illustra le potenzialità formative dei videogiochi.
Io non sono mai riuscita a giocare. Ho seguito i giochi soprattutto di mio figlio.
Ma l'autrice parla dell'importanza dei giochi on line per costruire capacità collaborative e creative.
Pensate che sia stato veramente così per voi o lo sia per i vostri figli?


----------



## drusilla (22 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://www.ted.com/talks/jane_mcgonigal_gaming_can_make_a_better_world?language=it#t-1184853
> 
> Trattandosi di un video di un quarto d'ora, sintetizzo.
> La relatrice illustra le potenzialità formative dei videogiochi.
> ...


Speriamo... sigh


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Speriamo... sigh


Fa un po' pubblicità ad alcuni giochi che sono piuttosto di simulazione.
Tipo risico, ma in positivo, per trovare soluzioni a problemi gravi, quali crisi energetica o simili.


----------



## drusilla (22 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fa un po' pubblicità ad alcuni giochi che sono piuttosto di simulazione.
> Tipo risico, ma in positivo, per trovare soluzioni a problemi gravi, quali crisi energetica o simili.


Il mio "problema" è clash of clans.


----------



## Horny (22 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> http://www.ted.com/talks/jane_mcgonigal_gaming_can_make_a_better_world?language=it#t-1184853
> 
> Trattandosi di un video di un quarto d'ora, sintetizzo.
> La relatrice illustra le potenzialità formative dei videogiochi.
> ...


Non mi piacciono, mai usati.
mio figlio si parecchio.
per me si potrebbero abolire.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Il mio "problema" è clash of clans.


Ci giochi? Qual è lo scopo del gioco?


----------



## ivanl (22 Agosto 2016)

io ne gioco uno solo; mio figlio ne giocherebbe 5000 ma ha il permesso solo per 3 e non piu' di un'oretta al giorno (anche se spesso lo lasciamo sforare).
A me sembra solo che isolino i bambini da cio' che li circonda


----------



## drusilla (22 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci giochi? Qual è lo scopo del gioco?


Ci gioca mio figlio. Ci sono squadre lo giocano on line con gli amici. Io odio i giochi di ruolo


----------



## Brunetta (22 Agosto 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ci gioca mio figlio. Ci sono squadre lo giocano on line con gli amici. Io odio i giochi di ruolo


Questo lo sapevo.
È che sappiamo poco dei videogiochi.


----------

